# Dividir señal para tacometro



## mga_14406 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola a todos mi nombre es mario y soy un aprendiz en este mundo de la electronica. Por este motivo les estare preguntando muchisimo en todo lo que necesite ayuda.
En este caso recurro a ustedes ya que estoy intentando conectar un tacometro original de un auto naftero en mi auto diesel.
El otro dia aproveche que tenia que cambiar los rodamientos del alternador, porque tenian mucho juego y le hice una salida de señal de una de las puntas del bobinado, antes del rectificador.
Hasta ahi todo bien, conecte los cables al modulo del tacometro (+, - y señal) y con el preset a tope, las revoluciones marcadas no bajaron de 3000 por la relacion de poleas que hay entre el cigüeñal y el alternador.
Ahora estoy en busqueda de saber si existe la forma de dividir esa señal en tres para que marque como corresponde. les comento que me doy maña para armar circuitos y tengo conocimientos basico de electricidad y muy poco de electronica, todo esto lo aprendi en la escuela hace unos 5 años, nada mas ai que tenganme paciencia ops:
Alguien me puede dar una mano? 
Gracias


----------

